# Suggestion for update downloads



## TOFLYIN (May 28, 2018)

Sorry, I searched for a way to send suggestions to Tesla, but could find out how to do it. I know how to do a bug report, but this is not one of them. So... problem: not all owners have access to WIFI. Especially those of us in condos/apartments. So why not have an option in the app that tells you when a update is available and give you options for download. WIFI to car(immediate) LTE to car(may be delayed), or download to phone (either WIFI or mobile data immediatly). Then just plug your phone into one of the two data ports and upload. 

This would make owners happier, and save Tesla a lot of money on LTE data feeds.

For your consideration, and hopefully that of any Tesla programmers trolling (which I really hope they do) this forum.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

It's OK to discuss software issues here but please report bugs or suggestions to Tesla directly at [email protected] if you want things fixed.


----------

